
Amazon cancels TV adaptation of Iain M. Banks’ sci-fi Culture series - Kaibeezy
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/26/21402585/amazon-cancels-tv-adaptation-culture-series-iain-m-banks-consider-phlebas
======
Kaibeezy
Now they can make movies. I’d like to see what Quentin Tarantino would do with
_Use of Weapons_. Peter Jackson on _Inversions_.

~~~
asplake
Who would you have do Excession (my favourite)?

~~~
Kaibeezy
Alfonso Cuarón. For _Player of Games_ , how about a spectacle by Julie Taymor.

------
totetsu
Wow already seven years since he died.

